# Concern About Size



## knelly (Jul 23, 2018)

Our Vizsla puppy is now 5 months old and weighs 34 lbs. When we look at the adult weight predictor tools, his estimated adult weight is only 44 lbs., which from what we read is undersized for a male. He has a great appetite and eats Fromm Gold for Large Puppies. His parents were 45 and 55 lbs.

Should we be concerned?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rustedduck (Dec 18, 2017)

I wouldn't put much faith the in the adult weight predictor. 5 months old and 34 lbs sounds just about right.
I went back and put my 7 month male's data in the predictor for his 5 month old weight (36 lbs). The predictor
showed a adult weight of 44 lbs.......At 7 months he currently weights 46 lbs, and still putting on weight.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Dogfoodadvisor.com You can always change the food to a 5 star brand, and we can help with recs.

His weight now isn't predicative of much, the part that's important is how he looks, if he looks OK..actually a little pudgy...then he's OK. If he looks thin, then you'd need to adjust the amount given, or change foods.


----------



## biotricion (Jun 27, 2018)

dont worry.!!!. if your pup ´is healthy forget the weight predictions or charts, is just refrence... if he eats well and the rigth food and amount. just enjoy your pup.they grow so differt speeds. my "Korcho" male 5 mo, 2 weeks here in Mexico weights 30LB. and is full of joy and playful. is my opinion


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

I share similar concerns. My V can from a very reputable, and 40+ year V breeder, and he just turned 1-years old on the 9th. He's been at 46-48 lbs for the past two months, never gaining additional weight. I've had my concerns, but he is very proportional, eats well, 5-star food and very well exercised. I've simply conceeded that he is going to be on the small size.

He gets professionally trained and the training specializes in hunting breeds. From his many years of experiences he simply said "he's going to be on the small size of a male V". He claimed it is nearly impossible to predict size, etc when picking a 7-9 week old pup from a litter. Milo was born with 4-females and 4-males in the litter. And they literally look identical in every way. So I do believe he was the so called runt of the litter. Or maybe he was??????

Simply said, I was originally very concerned several months ago, but have been told by several professionals, including my 25+ year Vet, that he is healthy and more importantly proportional.

Hope this help.....and here's a recent pic of Milo.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

These dogs don't get to their full weight, until they have a chance to fillout.
By that I mean mature into a grown dog, and their chest becomes wider. Thats any where from 15 months, to over two years old. The parents weren't bred under that age, or shouldn't have been until older.
Its like comparing a 14 year old person, with someone who is 21. Are at least, thats how I look at it.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

texasred said:


> These dogs don't get to their full weight, until they have a chance to fillout.
> By that I mean mature into a grown dog, and their chest becomes wider. Thats any where from 15 months, to over two years old. The parents weren't bred under that age, or shouldn't have been until older.
> Its like comparing a 14 year old person, with someone who is 21. Are at least, thats how I look at it.



Thank you for sharing that insight with us and I agree.....that's why I stopped stressing about his size and weight and focused on his overall health and proportions. Furthermore, that's why we've decided to keep him intact to at least 3-years of age.

Many thanks again......


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Wait.

48 lbs. for a male is not small! And certainly he doesn't look small or too thin in those pics. My first one was always under 50 lbs and a Champion, actually taking a 5 point major in NYC!

If you find a wicket...that's the measuring tool, maybe your trainer has one...measure him right at the top of his shoulders and see he's at least 23 inches, which is AOK!


----------



## knelly (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you, everyone!


----------

